# HELP WANTED - Washing Cars For A Great Cause



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

For the attention of members, traders and suppliers and the otherwise very charitable guys and gals of this great forum.

To give a bit of background, I work for EE and every year the company take a poll to decide which charity we're going to raise money for. This year we've chosen to raise money for Macmillan Cancer Support, a charity that is very dear to me and I'm sure many other people that have been exposed to cancer either themselves or family and friends. 

After a conversation with a friend of mine at work - a fellow car enthusiast, we've decided that we'll arrange a car wash/valeting bay to raise money for Macmillan and arrange signage outside of our offices to try and pull more traffic through the bay. 

Now we're not going OTT, maintenance washes and interior clean ups will be the order of the day but with the right products I know we'll turn out stunning results. I'll be getting the lads together prior to the big day to discuss and show technique and get a game plan sorted so we can knock out as many cars as we can but this is only part of it. 

We'd like your help!! 

We have a budget of £50 to buy products and materials but it's likely that won't be enough. What we're asking is if any of you could donate product for us to use. We're not expecting you to buy anything but if you have things spare within your arsenal or you're a trader/manufacturer and could send old stock or samples that would be great. 

Things needed are the usual suspects - 

TFR/Foam/Prewash
Shampoo
Wheel Cleaner
Glass Cleaner
Tyre & Trim Dresser
Interior Dresser
Rinse Aid/QD
Air Fresheners

This is a big ask of all of you but please, if you could find any spare kit at all and would be happy to donate then respond in this thread and I can arrange our office address to send it to. 

A write up and pictures galore will be posted after the big day with a total raised for Macmillan. 

Thanks in advance guys and gals. 

Matty


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Excellent idea. 

Where in the country are you? (If people are going to give you product, this will help for working out if pickup/drop off of larger quantities is viable for members, as people are unlikely to want to swallow the higher postage costs that heavier items incur).


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Excellent idea.
> 
> Where in the country are you? (If people are going to give you product, this will help for working out if pickup/drop off of larger quantities is viable for members, as people are unlikely to want to swallow the higher postage costs that heavier items incur).


This is a very good point. We're in the north east, Newcastle Upon Tyne. Obviously collection would be great if anyone is local and I understand the postage thing entirely. Even if some product is decanted into smaller bottles, if we get the numbers to take up then that'll cover the volume of stuff we need and reduce postage.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Go to Halfords and say what you're doing, a good store will actually give you a lot of stuff

We done a charity detail a few years back and contacted some companies, a few sent us free gear to get the work done


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Go to Halfords and say what you're doing, a good store will actually give you a lot of stuff
> 
> We done a charity detail a few years back and contacted some companies, a few sent us free gear to get the work done


Nice one Kimo thanks fella. Anyone I should aim for?


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Get some turtle wax wash and wax shampoo from Costco. About £15 for 25l!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

When is the event?


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

drop me your details and we will supply, the below in 5ltrs to you.

TFR/Foam/Prewash
Shampoo
Wheel Cleaner
Glass Cleaner

what you have left over, maybe raffle off on DW, raise a few extra £££'s?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

svended said:


> When is the event?


We're aiming for the first week in June after May bank holiday, just to ensure we get as much exposure as possible. 🏻


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

CarChem said:


> drop me your details and we will supply, the below in 5ltrs to you.
> 
> TFR/Foam/Prewash
> Shampoo
> ...


Top effort ste


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow guys, very kind of you to support a great charity event and cause.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

CarChem said:


> drop me your details and we will supply, the below in 5ltrs to you.
> 
> TFR/Foam/Prewash
> Shampoo
> ...


Fantastic gesture.

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Well done for doing this, hope you get a great response from suppliers!

Now, I feel a bit of a spoilsport saying this, and I hope it is taken the way I mean it, but have you thought of insurance?
All it takes is one grumpy sod to say you've damaged their car and the shine is taken off what should have been a brilliant day.

Apologies again for bringing it up, but you do hear some horror stories.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

CarChem said:


> drop me your details and we will supply, the below in 5ltrs to you.
> 
> TFR/Foam/Prewash
> Shampoo
> ...


Amazing gesture - thanks chaps!! The left overs would also be a good idea so we can get that arranged afterwards.

PM Inbound!!

Cheers

Matty


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Well done for doing this, hope you get a great response from suppliers!
> 
> Now, I feel a bit of a spoilsport saying this, and I hope it is taken the way I mean it, but have you thought of insurance?
> 
> ...


Not taken offence to that at all 🏻 very valid point. We will be arranging insurance with our head of site to cover public liability etc.

You're right though, some horror stories have been shared and I couldn't think of anything worse!!


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> Amazing gesture - thanks chaps!! The left overs would also be a good idea so we can get that arranged afterwards.
> 
> PM Inbound!!
> 
> ...


Matty,

Your doing the hard work!!, i hope the weather is good for you. yes pop me a pm with a delivery address and the products will be on the way. :driver:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Drop me a PM.

A Litre of Done & Dusted QD with your name on it. 

Oh and x5 Big Blue Microfibre drying towels cos you'll need something everyone can use to dry em with

EDIT just re-read - will add x4 bottles of Dress to Impress Tyre/Trim gel for you


J


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

The_Bouncer said:


> Drop me a PM.
> 
> A Litre of Done & Dusted QD with your name on it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jay that's awesome!! PM Inbound. 🏻


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

The_Bouncer said:


> Drop me a PM.
> 
> A Litre of Done & Dusted QD with your name on it.
> 
> ...


Just seen your edit - even better!!! What a guy!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Top guy Jay


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks to everyone's support and contributions so far, this is shaping up really well 🏻 only a couple of bits left to get!!!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys, wheels are in motion now planning the big day - aiming for the first week in June. 🏻

We're still looking for a generous trader or manufacturer to donate some interior detailer and air fresheners to really offer that WOW factor when our customers open their door for the first time.

Come on guys and gals, dig deep!

Thanks to all the contributors so far and the support offered by the forum members - it's been a great motivator!

Cheers

Matty


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

AS_BO...... Try and wangle some air freshener's out of Auto Finesse..... They have several different smells available and maybe they might donate a 5lt of Sprits for the interior or better still, a dozen or so 500ml bottles of it.....that way you get the bottles and they get some free advertising as such....win win!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

May be worth pinging some emails to some of the forum supporters, also maybe waxaddict? They have the stuff you need as actros said is good advertising so they may be game


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Actrosman said:


> AS_BO...... Try and wangle some air freshener's out of Auto Finesse..... They have several different smells available and maybe they might donate a 5lt of Sprits for the interior or better still, a dozen or so 500ml bottles of it.....that way you get the bottles and they get some free advertising as such....win win!


Thanks Actrosman.................

BREAKING NEWS - The guys @ Auto Finesse have been in touch via email and confirmed they will be sending spritz and some of their awesome air fresheners for our cause. Great news I'm sure you'll agree 🏻

Big thanks to Auto Finesse for getting us the final things!


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

They are a gd bunch at AF (along with Carchem and all the others that have donated) and maybe you could push for a multitude of sample sizes of some of the products so that you could hand out to those that have a car wash......again, pushing there own Companies and products which may generate more business for them......win win again! I'm obviously not involved with anybody but would like to say a massive thank you to those that have and will donate their goods and services for such a worthy cause and hope it goes well. To add, has anybody lent any PWs and/or power supplies (generators) to you? That would help a bit! And some decent wash mitts.....don't touch someone else's car with a sponge!!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Actrosman said:


> They are a gd bunch at AF (along with Carchem and all the others that have donated) and maybe you could push for a multitude of sample sizes of some of the products so that you could hand out to those that have a car wash......again, pushing there own Companies and products which may generate more business for them......win win again! I'm obviously not involved with anybody but would like to say a massive thank you to those that have and will donate their goods and services for such a worthy cause and hope it goes well. To add, has anybody lent any PWs and/or power supplies (generators) to you? That would help a bit! And some decent wash mitts.....don't touch someone else's car with a sponge!!


I can only echo your statements, we weren't expecting such a good response from traders and manufacturers 🏻 I've asked all those contributing to allow us to use logos etc. On our signage to gain some additional exposure for the respective brands.

We've got a genny and a couple pressure washers, one for foam and one for rinse. Access to vacuum cleaners and we'll be getting a load of buckets - for wash, rinse and wheels with some microfibre noodle mitts. I'm gonna go to Costco and see if they will donate a bulk microfibre cloth pack for us 🏻Hopefully we're pretty much there with supplies, we just need to advertise and get out there!


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> I'm gonna go to Costco and see if they will donate a bulk microfibre cloth pack for us


If they don't, message me. I'll ring your local branch and pay for 2x 36 Kirklands.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Alpha Charlie said:


> If they don't, message me. I'll ring your local branch and pay for 2x 36 Kirklands.


Thanks pal, really appreciate it 🏻


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Great support from the guys on here, well done to all those involved.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Spoken to halfords today and they have kindly donated some wash media for us to use. We have some extra buckets, microfibre middle mitts, jumbo sponges for applying dressings etc. And some microfibre wheel brushes! 🏻


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

First batch of stuff arrived yesterday. Big thanks to CarChem who've sent us 5 ltrs of some of their best selling products, including 1900:1.










I'll be arranging posters and signage today to get the word out across our 2 local sites.

Moving on to method - we wanna knock out as many cars as we can in approx. 10 hours and I would imagine there will be 4 of us on the job. Can any of the Pro Valeter's on here offer some tips on how to get the best results efficiently?


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Well done the guys at CarChem......one thing though, hope you chucked in some spray bottles for the glass cleaner! And I see no Revolt....that stuff would impress those who rarely wash their wheels properly, what with its colour changing capabilities, they'd think it was voodoo magic!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Where in Newcastle are you going to be running the event?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

hawkpie said:


> Where in Newcastle are you going to be running the event?


Cobalt business park mate, just up from the silverlink.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

AS_BO said:


> Cobalt business park mate, just up from the silverlink.


Brilliant. Will try and pop down and get the cars cleaned.

Am just up in Cramlington.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Actrosman said:


> Well done the guys at CarChem......one thing though, hope you chucked in some spray bottles for the glass cleaner! And I see no Revolt....that stuff would impress those who rarely wash their wheels properly, what with its colour changing capabilities, they'd think it was voodoo magic!


i like the idea of voodoo!! im keeping that for a new product. :thumb:


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

CarChem said:


> i like the idea of voodoo!! im keeping that for a new product. :thumb:


Um.....it's Trademarked & Copywrited but as you have been so generous in helping the lads out, it's yours.....for a sample of this 'voodoo' product!


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Great idea and well done to all who are donating what a great site to be a part of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

My buddy at work that I'm arranging this with has just been in touch to say that the Auto Finesse donation has arrived - hmmmmmmm 

They've sent 15 litres?!?! Of Spritz with 3 1 litre spray bottles and 50 air fresheners!!! 🏻 not sure what we're gonna do with 15 litres of the stuff! 

Thanks to Auto Finesse!! Just waiting on The Bouncer's stock and we're all set 🏻 still in need of some microfibre cloths, struggling to lay my hands on them but worst case I can bring my own.

We're gonna do a trial run next week on our own cars to get timings, processes in place etc. So more updates to come - watch this space!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Cleanyourcar now on board, thanks to Dave for the donation of microfibre cloths 🏻

Can I ask all traders/manufacturers that are involved if you could send me hi-res copies of your logos that would be brilliant.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> Cleanyourcar now on board, thanks to Dave for the donation of microfibre cloths 🏻
> 
> Can I ask all traders/manufacturers that are involved of you could send me hi-res copies of your logos that would be brilliant.


Can you PM your email address please. :thumb:


----------



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

Best of luck with this all mate. Great to see all the excellent support from traders

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

CarChem said:


> Can you PM your email address please. :thumb:


PM Sent 🏻


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

It's looking like this will be bigger than you realised. Excellent effort!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Alpha Charlie said:


> It's looking like this will be bigger than you realised. Excellent effort!


I think you're right fella  thanks very much!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's the haul from the guys @ Auto Finesse.......









Thanks chaps!


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

You could maybe ask the permission of the very kind folks who have donated the products to give away samples of anything left over in return for donations to the charity.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rainey said:


> You could maybe ask the permission of the very kind folks who have donated the products to give away samples of anything left over in return for donations to the charity.


It's hopefully coming on here after a generous donation and suggestion by CarChem :thumb:



CarChem said:


> drop me your details and we will supply, the below in 5ltrs to you.
> 
> TFR/Foam/Prewash
> Shampoo
> ...


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

I hadn't noticed that. I'll definitly be up for that espcially as its local to me so no postage needed


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Rainey said:


> I hadn't noticed that. I'll definitly be up for that espcially as its local to me so no postage needed


Ha! Where are you from Rainey?


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm from Blyth. The wife works opposite ee on cobalt in the NHS building, at least she does when not on maternity leave. In fact my nephew used to wok for ee in the cobalt office.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Rainey said:


> I'm from Blyth. The wife works opposite ee on cobalt in the NHS building, at least she does when not on maternity leave. In fact my nephew used to wok for ee in the cobalt office.


Ah cool I'm in Blyth too! What do you drive? I'll keep a lookout for you 🏻

And whereabouts in Blyth are you?


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm on south shore and drive a 61 plate blue leon FR+. Where abouts in Blyth are you and what do you drive? If you do see me please dont look at the state of my car as haven't had time to wash it in a couple of months  and wont let any one else touch it.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Rainey said:


> I'm on south shore and drive a 61 plate blue leon FR+. Where abouts in Blyth are you and what do you drive? If you do see me please dont look at the state of my car as haven't had time to wash it in a couple of months  and wont let any one else touch it.


I'm on Wolmer Road, just off Ridley Avenue opposite the industrial units 🏻 I've got a grey 65 plate Juke. Not my choice of car but it serves it's purpose well 

I know that feeling of not being able to wash your car, we've just renovated the house after we bought it and my car was used as a van basically for 7 weeks  finally got to wash it 2 weeks ago and it was the most satisfying thing! It was grim though lol! If you see me giz a wave fella, I'm sure I'll not miss a blue FR+ and if you're stuck for anything I'm only round the corner so feel free to get in touch.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

So final update on products landing. All of the stuff from The Bouncer and Dave @ CleanYourCar arrived. So 1 litre of Done & Dusted, 3 spray bottles with triggers, 3 bottles of Dress To Impress and 5 large drying towels.

EDIT - And some WaxMax applicators - love these 

Dave sent us 24 microfibre cloths and ValetPro kindly jumped in and sent a 5 litre Citrus Tar & Glue Remover 🏻

Not sure what's happened to the quality of the picture though  I took it through a potato apparently!

Thanks Chaps!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Hi guys, is the event this week or was it last week?

How did it go?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

hawkpie said:


> Hi guys, is the event this week or was it last week?
> 
> How did it go?


Thanks for asking, we've had to push it back a couple of weeks due to viability and access on site. Our facilities manager and head scheduler are working on the logistics at the minute  however it WILL be going ahead! I'll be posting the new date on the thread and social media etc. Once finalised.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

AS_BO said:


> Thanks for asking, we've had to push it back a couple of weeks due to viability and access on site. Our facilities manager and head scheduler are working on the logistics at the minute  however it WILL be going ahead! I'll be posting the new date on the thread and social media etc. Once finalised.


Great stuff, good luck!


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi, have you got a new date set? Hoping this goes well and might send the misses over with her car if she's at work when it's on:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Many on DW will have friends colleagues loved ones who have been touched by cancer, on the journey itself at every stage. The emotional and financial impact of enduring this challenging disease are life changing, in a small way these events support individuals families plus many others to cope, just talk or express our concerns to these specialist nurses who have come to support with compassion plus understanding at the very moment we need it most.

As a carer to my own sister who had terminal cancer I thank all those who make these events successful, that in the future more people will survive encouraged by your thoughtful gestures.

To cancer patients everywhere, we support you.

John Tht.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Update!

Sorry for the delay ladies and gents but subject to final sign off from our internal health and safety the big days are Tuesday 28th and Thursday 30th June! 

I'll be going into work today to do one last walk around of the area to arrange parking, wash area and water supply/power then we should be all set!

Plenty of pictures tomorrow with a full write up to follow on here as well as tags galore on social media should see this a roaring success.

A small note for those that are local and thought about coming down - EE haven't deemed it appropriate for the general public due to liability cost so we cannot wash their cars, only staff who have booked in with us and signed disclaimers  typical of the culture we live in today but it is what it is.

Thankyou everyone for all of the kind donations, words of support and advice and we will do our very best to make this a huge success!!


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Real shame you can't wash the public's car's I'm sure you would of raised much more money for a great cause. Local government just been the local government again I suppose.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Such a shame. I was going to come through. I'm just through the tunnel in shields. Good luck fella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Little teaser............






























Full write up to follow once we've done the second day 

Running total so far - 9 cars, 5 hours and £165

Thanks ladies and gents for all of your kindness, we're doing well!!


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

So what happened then?

:detailer: :detailer: :detailer:



Cheers.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel a Car Chem sale for charity on the way.....

Great effort all round glad it went well.

John.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello ladies & gents, I've got to apologise for lack of write up thus far - I've been incredibly busy in my personal life since the car wash and just haven't had chance to upload pictures and put pen to paper so to speak  I've finally got a day off on Friday so stay tuned  write up is coming!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Here we go then - THE WRITE UP!

On Tuesday 28th June our day began in earnest, we were at work and setting up at 8 AM ready for the day ahead.

The forecast look bleak - being in the North East will do that for you but we cracked on with bookings for the day. We had 13 cars booked in, 8 of those were mini valets  and the rest basic wash & wheels.

After setup and a little chat about do's & don'ts with the lads around wash technique and product use it all got started.

We saw all manner of metal from the very staff we worked with on a daily basis, some of which took us by surprise in terms of sheer variety!! Here's a few pictures.........










Lovely A3 in for a valet, came up really well 










Audi A5 S-Line in for a valet too!! This was particularly dirty, the owners lived on a new development no before pictures unfortunately



















As we all know, it's the little details that count  stripes FTW!










I need to say thanks to Jay for sending dress to impress. This is the first time I've used this and it's such a versatile product which I firmly believe should be part of anyone's arsenal. Application method determines the look, worked faultlessly on tyres and trims and the finish is lovely 



















Be expecting an order from me soon mate  and our head of site - she liked the looks so much she asked me if I could get her some!










We all know this one, Done & Dusted doing it's thing, here on a black Juke. Great comments from our customers on the finish of their cars thanks to this 










All valets came with Spritzed plastics and an Auto Finesse air freshener. They smell so good man!










Here are some mid wash pictures of various things........





































This Evoque came up particularly well but it was desperate for a light correction, I'm in negotiations with him now 





































So 9 cars in and the rain came at about 1:30, we had to knock off for the day because we were using mains power and couldn't take the risk  however it made for some nice beading from D&D!




























More to follow everyone - thanks for sticking with it.

Matty


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking good. How much did you make in the end?


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Hope RCD's were being used even in the dry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Rainey said:


> Looking good. How much did you make in the end?


I wonder if he's ever going to tell us 

Cheers.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Rainey said:


> Looking good. How much did you make in the end?


Sorry for the delays - I'll explain all when I put up part 2 tomorrow but we made £165 day one and £374 day two so the grand total of £539!!!!!!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

eibbor said:


> Hope RCD's were being used even in the dry!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were indeed buddy, our facilities management on site were the worst headache in terms of H&S and risk assessment etc but they catered to all aspects of power supply and water.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

jj9 said:


> I wonder if he's ever going to tell us
> 
> Cheers.


I am...... And I did  but the second part of the write up is coming tomorrow....... Promise


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

WRITE UP - DAY 2

So time for me to cue the excuses  I turned 30 on 9th of this month and unbeknownst to me my other half had booked up a trip away to York, our favourite UK city as a surprise for me! Hence no time to finish the write up and get back to any of you.


















Onto part 2 of he car wash then. Another early start for us, I was actually in at about 7:30 unloading my car and getting everything ready for our first bookings to arrive. 18 cars booked in, all of them were for full valets  it was gonna be a long day!!

We really struggled to get pictures because honestly we were flat out for 9 hours but here are some of the pictures we did get -

Another Evoque, this one owned by our head of site. She's had detail work done on cars in the past so this one had to be right. It came up really nicely.










After










Qashqai in for a full valet, had to break out the ferrous dueller for the wheels on this. Brake dust baked on pretty well!


















All done 










This Vectra was particularly grubby, lots of dirt to contend with and the paint was really poor, it has had some bodywork in the past and the horizontal panels were covered in RDS and Bird Etchings. It's tough to turn off the urge to set to it with the machine but I got the opportunity to do that on another car that really needed me help - more on this later.










Bouncers Done & Dusted and Auto Finesse Spritz making light work of this little Citroen C2. This belonged to another manager on my department and it was a tidy little thing for 90,000 miles. Lovely colour too 


























VW Jetta TDI, the wheels were past saving but I hit them with some ferrous dueller anyway. This is during the wash stages.


























Only interior shots I got of the whole day 


















Mini Cooper in for a valet. I WISH I'd taken some more pictures of this because it was grim but I was particularly proud of the turnaround I achieved with this one. The lady commented that it looked "better than when I bought it" and the Valeter's that come on site normally "aren't as good as this!"  she was quite shocked when I explained that I work here and I was doing it for charity!!










Lovely E81 1 Series which looked like it had been pretty well looked after, a few glamour shots of this because I got a bit stupid with my phone 


















Now you'll remember that I mentioned earlier that I was desperate to get the polisher out but the opportunity hadn't presented itself?? Well, I was talking to chap at work who had said that he had some marks on his bonnet and could I have a look at it. I said "yeah sure, bring it round and make a donation to charity and I'll sort it out"

Then he brought the car round............... 


















This is what happens to clear coat when some little toe rag from where he lived wiped factor 50 over 1/3 of his bonnet before he was caught!!!!  not quite the desired finish eh?!

So I washed the full car, dried it off and broke out my gear. This was one of the last cars of the day but by far and away the best earner.

Process was Bilt Hamber regular clay on the bonnet only as he only really wanted the bonnet sorting. I inspected the area, paint nice and smooth so I set to work with Chemical Guys V36 on a blue polishing/finishing pad and worked for 2 full work passes and 2 lighter passes to finish down. Here are the results -


















I thought that came up pretty well so I left it there, I was expecting to have to go at it hammer and tongs but as all of the masters on here attest - lightest combination first and work from there  I know V36 still has some cut but I didn't have my other bag with me and it was between that and Megs #105!

The gentlemen with the Focus was over the moon with the result and donated £40 to our cause!!

So total taking for the 2 days was £539, an absolutely awesome result I'm sure you'll agree and it wouldn't of been achieved without the help and generosity of our subsidiaries 

CarChem, Auto Finesse, The Bouncer, Halfords, ValetPro & CleanYourCar - A HUGE Thank you from me, my pal Graham that helped make this happen, EE and last but by no means least Macmillan Cancer Support. It never matters how much any one of us contribute but your generosity has helped us raise a considerable amount of money for our chosen charity and for that we're massively grateful.

Keep an eye on Instagram for me posting some pictures on there and tagging everyone. My username is Yerfdog86.

If you've made it this far then thanks for taking the time to read, comment, like or subscribe to this thread.

When something like this comes together it completely reaffirms why I'm a member of this forum - the camaraderie, support and absolutely selfless attitude of members and traders here knows no limits and I'm proud to say that I'm a member of detailing world.

Thanks guys and gals,

Matty

Oh........ I almost forgot. Got loadsa stuff left  I'll sort it out and see if we can raise some more money eh?!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good job for an awesome cause!
Very curious about this factor 50 on the bonnet....some kid likes rubbing fords with lotion? Lol


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

ah234 said:


> Good job for an awesome cause!
> Very curious about this factor 50 on the bonnet....some kid likes rubbing fords with lotion? Lol


You're telling me!!  I wasn't sure about it either. If I could offer some sort of explanation he does live in the west end of Newcastle and the kids in his estate are little sods. He caught them right in the act apparently but I have absolutely no other reason for it!!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Excellent job and well done on the money raised. I'm sure it was hard work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Peter77 said:


> Excellent job and well done on the money raised. I'm sure it was hard work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, it can assure you it was very hard work  we were knackered after the 2 days but as cheesy as it sounds I felt great knowing we'd raised money for Macmillan doing something I loved.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Well done on your efforts for raising money. Can you please put me down as a buyer for left over goods. I'd be only too pleased to top up your good cause. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

moochin said:


> Well done on your efforts for raising money. Can you please put me down as a buyer for left over goods. I'd be only too pleased to top up your good cause.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I most certainly will fella


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Looks like it was a great couple of days. Some of those cars were terrible. That poor Focus though those kids need a telling off. Can't belive how easily it came off

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

J306TD said:


> Looks like it was a great couple of days. Some of those cars were terrible. That poor Focus though those kids need a telling off. Can't belive how easily it came off
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Yup I was just as shocked as you. After looking at it beforehand I actually thought to myself "could be here a while" but nope, low and behold the mildest combo I had with me worked an absolute treat!  DAS6 Pro, speed 4 with slow arm speed for 2 full passes then lightened up the pressure and a further 2 passes to improve the finish. Took me 15 minutes  result!

It was genuinely shocking to see how it looked first hand though, I'd have marched them over to their parents with a few choice words


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

A great effort all round by you and your team.

You have done a great job on the cars and obviously put smiles on the owners faces.

Well done, a great result. :thumb:



Cheers.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

jj9 said:


> A great effort all round by you and your team.
> 
> You have done a great job on the cars and obviously put smiles on the owners faces.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, really appreciate it. Yeah some of the owners were really quite happy with what we'd done so bit of a result!


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Well done to all involved raising money for a fantastic charity. 
Any suggestions for getting rid of the extra? A raffle of sorts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

eibbor said:


> Well done to all involved raising money for a fantastic charity.
> Any suggestions for getting rid of the extra? A raffle of sorts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I think a raffle of sorts would be a great idea. Then run the results through a random number generator maybe? Anyone else got any other suggestions on how it might work?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

AS_BO said:


> Yeah I think a raffle of sorts would be a great idea. Then run the results through a random number generator maybe? Anyone else got any other suggestions on how it might work?


Depends on how much is left I guess.

Maybe grab some 250ml or 500ml bottles from a wholesaler and auction the remaining products off on here?

Make sure the cost is covered by the starting price of the products and see what money can be made on top?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

